# Best phone package to call ALL Ireland (NI).



## RMCF (7 Nov 2010)

Does anyone know the current best priced package if I want to be able to call RoI *and *NI phone numbers?


----------



## Olympian (7 Nov 2010)

I'm with UTV. Line rental is same as Eircom I believe.

Off peak landline calls to ROI, NI and UK are free up to 60 mins. For an extra €9.99 / month they have an anytime package.

http://www.utvinternet.com/phone/

Comreg also have a calculator although I haven't used it.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (7 Nov 2010)

Thanks for that. But I don't see any prices listed in €, all seem to be Stg.

Forgot to mention that I am resident in the RoI, but most of the packages I see listed from likes of Eircom treat NI as international.


----------



## mercman (7 Nov 2010)

My deal started with BT and then moved to Vodafone Home, after they took over a portion of their customers. For a single payment per month, all my local, National and UK landline calls are paid for with the single payment. However calls to mobiles either Irish or UK are charged for.


----------



## Olympian (7 Nov 2010)

RMCF said:


> Thanks for that. But I don't see any prices listed in €, all seem to be Stg.
> 
> Forgot to mention that I am resident in the RoI, but most of the packages I see listed from likes of Eircom treat NI as international.




On the top right hand corner of the page there is a button to switch currency.

I'm in Dublin and been using UTV for last few years.


----------



## ardmacha (9 Nov 2010)

All call providers charge the same landlines in any part of Ireland. Comreg require that calls to NI using the 048 prefix are charged this way. However, if it is mobiles you are after you have a problem. Mobile calls are never cheap anyway so some form of indirect calling might be cheapest anyhow. 

As noted above UTV is a decent deal.


----------



## RMCF (10 Nov 2010)

I'm primarily interested in all-Ireland calls to landlines, not mobiles.


----------



## bacchus (10 Nov 2010)

O2 has an "unlimited calls to landline" package for around €25pm, incl. free call to O2. Though don't know about cost to NI numbers.

[broken link removed]provides mobile calls to NI landlines for €0.02 per minutes...



			
				OperatorOne said:
			
		

> In addition to Operator Ones minute rates you will also pay to your mobile phone company their minute rate for a phone call to a local, landline phone number.


which should be free with above mentioned O2 package.



I am getting rid of landline at home, cost of line rental is more than mobile bill!


----------



## ardmacha (13 Nov 2010)

> I'm primarily interested in all-Ireland calls to landlines, not mobiles.



Any provider is obliged to charge for these as for calls to any other part of Ireland. 

http://www.operatorone.eu/


> [broken link removed]provides mobile calls to NI landlines for €0.02 per minutes...



There is no point in using operatorone as the minutes can be used to call the NI landlines in any case. If you have a prepaid phone or have used all of your minutes then http://www.call15.com/ gives some good rates from O2. 



> I am getting rid of landline at home, cost of line rental is more than mobile bill!



Unless you need the landline for decent Internet.....


----------



## Thirsty (22 Nov 2010)

Another vote for UTV from here; great to be able to call student daughter in UK for free (as long as call is under 60 mins).  

Even if it looks like call is going to go over (you'd be amazed at how much she can talk!), just hang up & redial and free call starts again.


----------

